# بطيخ...جزم حريمى...تليفونات..وحاجات تانية طويلة



## dodo_dovelike (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*كما عودتكم على كل ما هو جديييييييييد*
*وحصرى انظروا واحكموا*​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 
*أيه رأيكم !!!!! فى البطيخة دى *
*مش حلوة*
ودول شوية جزم
بس انا مش مسئول لوشميتوا
ريحة مش حلوة​ 
أرجو أن تنال إعجابكم 
ودلوقتى أسيبكم تتفرجوا وطبعا مستنى رأيكم



​



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 
ودول كمان شوية


 


 


 



 


 



[​







 


 


 


 

مع أرق أمنياتى​ 
م/عبدالله عبدالله​​


----------



## عمراياد (6 نوفمبر 2009)

يجب تنزيل الموضوع في القسم المناسب


----------



## dodo_dovelike (6 نوفمبر 2009)

عمراياد قال:


> يجب تنزيل الموضوع في القسم المناسب


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخى الحبيب...إنما أوردت هذه الصور هنا من باب 
عرض التصميمات المختلفة للسيارات...
وليست معروضة للترفية أو لمجرد المشاهدة
لذلك كان لزاما على أن أعرضها هنا
أرجوا أن تكون وجهة نظرى مفهومة​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بطيخة جميلة اخى
شكرا ع الصور


----------



## dodo_dovelike (6 نوفمبر 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> بطيخة جميلة اخى
> شكرا ع الصور


جزاكم الله خيرا والله انى أحبك فى الله
​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

صور روعة
تم نقل الموضوع الى هندسة السيارات
شكرا على الموضوع وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## theazab (6 نوفمبر 2009)

صور لذيذة يا ريت الواحد يركب البطيخه دي و هو رايح الشغل كل يوم الصبح


----------



## dodo_dovelike (6 نوفمبر 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> صور روعة
> تم نقل الموضوع الى هندسة السيارات
> شكرا على الموضوع وتقبل تحياتى



جزاكم الله خيرا أخونا م/عبدالناصر
وشكرا على المرور


----------



## d_a_w_i (7 نوفمبر 2009)

أينما وجدت الإمكانيات وتوفر المناخ السليم .. ظهر الإبداع ونبغت العقول
صور جميلة أخى الكريم تريح عقولنا قليلاً من المعلومات المتلاحقة
أرجو ألا تبخل علينا بين الوقت والاّخر :7:





*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ورزقه من حيث لايحتسب"

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه عددخلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته 
سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ولا إله إلا الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته **الحمد لله الذي تواضع كل شئ لعظمته الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شئ لقدرته *​


----------



## dodo_dovelike (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشاركة متميزة*



d_a_w_i قال:


> أينما وجدت الإمكانيات وتوفر المناخ السليم .. ظهر الإبداع ونبغت العقول
> صور جميلة أخى الكريم تريح عقولنا قليلاً من المعلومات المتلاحقة
> أرجو ألا تبخل علينا بين الوقت والاّخر :7:
> 
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا أخى هذا ما كان يجول ويصول فى خاطرى
وفقنا الله وإياكم لكل خير


----------



## mizo216 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

هذه التعديلات اكثر من رائعة (بس عارف ممكن تكون اتكلفت كام!!؟)....اكتر من جوازة شاب من سنك


----------



## dodo_dovelike (8 نوفمبر 2009)

mizo216 قال:


> هذه التعديلات اكثر من رائعة (بس عارف ممكن تكون اتكلفت كام!!؟)....اكتر من جوازة شاب من سنك


شكرا حبيبى
بس اشمعنا يعنى الجواز
شكلك كده .... 
تحياتى
​


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ع الصور


----------



## dodo_dovelike (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ahmed_ashmawy قال:


> شكرا ع الصور


لا شكر على وااااااااجب


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

يعني حلوه


----------



## dodo_dovelike (11 نوفمبر 2009)

وائل عبده قال:


> يعني حلوه


 شكرا على المرور​


----------

